# Fleas



## RuthieB17 (Jul 19, 2009)

For new puppy owners with fleas... Don't use harsh chemicals. Bathe your puppy in Dawn dishwashing liquid! Might take two baths, but when there are no more fleas you're done.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I don't want to start an argument, but I actually discourage people from using dawn on their dogs. It dries out the skin pretty badly. If you are going to use dawn, make sure you THOROUGHLY rinse it ALL out and follow it up with a good shampoo and conditioner to try to restore moisture to the skin.


----------

